# Drugs used as a child could trigger DP?



## artforsanitysake (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello, i'm new to this forum, it's interesting to read about this from others points of view because i, like someone else has said here, thought that i was going insane. But my question is: does anyone here have any experiences with Belladonna? It was given to me for treatment of stomach ulcers when i was about 9 yrs old, which would be 1962 (oops i'm giving my age away!) Of course, i've always wondered... thanks for your patience!


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## artforsanitysake (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello - i just received one answer ?/ opinion from my question; which got me questioning why i even posted the first question. With a response such as yours, I'm not sure that I even want to ask, but are you aware that Belladonna is an alkaline & is usually combined with phenobarbital to help relax the stomach muscles. Doesn't that peak your interest? Or i guess, this DP causes some people to behave rudely?


----------



## Lilymoonchild (Jun 18, 2005)

Isn't belladonna a poison? And I googled it, and found that it's a hallucinogen as well. So I would imagine it very possibly could cause or contribute to dp. 
But keep in mind that depersonalization doesn't have to be caused by drugs. Mine wasn't. I've had dp since I was 8 years old (maybe before, don't remember much before that).


----------



## Lilymoonchild (Jun 18, 2005)

Also, I've noticed that not many people look in this section often. Maybe you could try posting the same question in "Depersonalization & Derealization discussion" forum and see if you get a few more results.


----------



## artforsanitysake (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi - Thank you for your decent reply - yes i think you are right, i will try & post the topic elsewhere. Yes, have googled belladonna too but nothing related to DP. I have probably had DP for a longer period though, maybe something i've inherited.


----------

